
Terraspace: The Terraform Framework - antonbabenko
https://terraspace.cloud/
======
gyoza
I do like the boilerplate module stuff, thats trick..

However a large number of people in the terraform ecosystem are already using
terragrunt.

Can you use this with terragrunt?

~~~
tongueroo
Don't think so. They're pretty different in design. Unsure how that would work

Here's a page that covers the differences between Terraspace and Terragrunt
[https://terraspace.cloud/docs/vs/terragrunt/](https://terraspace.cloud/docs/vs/terragrunt/)

